# Ginger and Pepper



## ChrisUFO (May 24, 2007)

I've had Ginger and Pepper for about two months now, and I have to say rats are great pets. They are sweet, loving, entertaining creatures. 

Ginger is white with a slight bit of tan on her shoulders. She's quiet and loves to just sit on my shoulder. She loves pecans and yogurt treats. (oh, and she loves that USPS priority mail box too. won't sleep in anything else. I've tried switching it out and even after a week or so, she wont' sleep in anything new) 









Pepper is white with a black hood and black patches on her back. She's a crazy, spastic rat who can never stay still. She's adventurous and a bit of an acrobat- jumping and climbing everywhere. She loves brocolli and sunflower seeds.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive :lol:

Beautiful rats, you have


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

they are beautiful. and still young///do you know how old


----------



## amyufo1 (Jun 22, 2007)

aw!!! i miss ginger! how is she doing? shes such an awesome rat. have her email since she like to be on ur shoulder while being on th computer!


----------



## amyufo1 (Jun 22, 2007)

they're so cute! you should put pictures of your new rats up!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Cute ratties. Love the photos :]


----------

